# Munin/Munin-node assist - not fully working...

## stardotstar

Hi all,

I have started some testing on a debian box with munin and wanted to compare with my gentoo system (much more heavily utilised)

I cannot get the data to populate with munin/munin-node on my gentoo install...

The apache config should be fine - in fact the munin directory is populated with the basics of the page:

```

helios templates # ls -l /var/www/sourcepoint/htdocs/munin/

total 12

-rw-r--r-- 1 munin munin 2555 Sep  1 21:20 definitions.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 munin munin  473 Sep  1 21:20 logo.png

-rw-r--r-- 1 munin munin 3619 Sep  1 21:20 style.css

```

and I have followed the steps at the wik

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Munin

but when I try to get the plugins to symlink to the etc directory (correctly owned by munin:munin) it looks like some should have worked but perhaps due to some other errors nothing happens:

```
helios munin # sudo -u munin munin-node-configure --shell

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/cpu /etc/munin/plugins/cpu

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/df /etc/munin/plugins/df

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/df_inode /etc/munin/plugins/df_inode

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/entropy /etc/munin/plugins/entropy

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/forks /etc/munin/plugins/forks

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/fw_conntrack /etc/munin/plugins/fw_conntrack

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/fw_forwarded_local /etc/munin/plugins/fw_forwarded_local

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/fw_packets /etc/munin/plugins/fw_packets

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/if_ /etc/munin/plugins/if_eth0

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/if_ /etc/munin/plugins/if_eth1

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/if_err_ /etc/munin/plugins/if_err_eth0

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/if_err_ /etc/munin/plugins/if_err_eth1

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/interrupts /etc/munin/plugins/interrupts

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/iostat /etc/munin/plugins/iostat

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/iostat_ios /etc/munin/plugins/iostat_ios

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/irqstats /etc/munin/plugins/irqstats

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/load /etc/munin/plugins/load

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/memory /etc/munin/plugins/memory

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/netstat /etc/munin/plugins/netstat

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/nfs4_client /etc/munin/plugins/nfs4_client

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/nfsd /etc/munin/plugins/nfsd

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/nfsd4 /etc/munin/plugins/nfsd4

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/open_files /etc/munin/plugins/open_files

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/open_inodes /etc/munin/plugins/open_inodes

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/postfix_mailqueue /etc/munin/plugins/postfix_mailqueue

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/proc_pri /etc/munin/plugins/proc_pri

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/processes /etc/munin/plugins/processes

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/swap /etc/munin/plugins/swap

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/threads /etc/munin/plugins/threads

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/users /etc/munin/plugins/users

ln -s /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/vmstat /etc/munin/plugins/vmstat

# There were some errors:

# Got from sendmail_mailtraffic: which: no mailstats in (/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/opt/bin)

# Got from sendmail_mailstats: which: no mailstats in (/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/opt/bin)

# Got from http_loadtime: which: no time in (/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/opt/bin)

# Got from hddtemp_smartctl: which: no smartctl in (/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/opt/bin)

# Got from munin_stats: update.value 0.02

# Got from munin_stats: graph.value 0.00

# Got from munin_stats: limits.value 0.00

# Got from postgres_commits_: Use of uninitialized value in string eq at /usr/libexec/munin/plugins/postgres_commits_ line 111.

```

The logs are made:

```
helios templates # cd /var/log/munin/

helios munin # ls

munin-graph.log  munin-html.log  munin-limits.log  munin-node.log  munin-update.log

helios munin # ls -l

total 20

-rw-r--r-- 1 munin munin  445 Sep  1 21:35 munin-graph.log

-rw-r--r-- 1 munin munin  589 Sep  1 21:35 munin-html.log

-rw-r--r-- 1 munin munin  855 Sep  1 21:35 munin-limits.log

-rw-r--r-- 1 root  root   661 Sep  1 21:35 munin-node.log

-rw-r--r-- 1 munin munin 1499 Sep  1 21:35 munin-update.log

helios munin # cat munin-*

Sep 01 21:15:02 - Starting munin-graph

Sep 01 21:15:02 - Munin-graph finished (0.00 sec)

Sep 01 21:20:02 - Starting munin-graph

Sep 01 21:20:02 - Munin-graph finished (0.00 sec)

Sep 01 21:25:02 - Starting munin-graph

Sep 01 21:25:02 - Munin-graph finished (0.00 sec)

Sep 01 21:30:02 - Starting munin-graph

Sep 01 21:30:02 - Munin-graph finished (0.00 sec)

Sep 01 21:35:02 - Starting munin-graph

Sep 01 21:35:02 - Munin-graph finished (0.00 sec)

Sep 01 21:15:02 - Starting munin-html, checking lock

Sep 01 21:15:02 - could not copy style.css into htmldir

Sep 01 21:15:02 - could not copy logo.png into htmldir

Sep 01 21:15:02 - could not copy definitions.html into htmldir

Sep 01 21:20:02 - Starting munin-html, checking lock

Sep 01 21:20:02 - copied style.css into htmldir

Sep 01 21:20:02 - copied logo.png into htmldir

Sep 01 21:20:02 - copied definitions.html into htmldir

Sep 01 21:25:02 - Starting munin-html, checking lock

Sep 01 21:30:02 - Starting munin-html, checking lock

Sep 01 21:35:02 - Starting munin-html, checking lock

Sep 01 21:15:02 - Starting munin-limits, checking lock

Sep 01 21:15:02 - Created lock: /var/run/munin/munin-limits.lock

Sep 01 21:15:02 - munin-limits finished (0.00 sec)

Sep 01 21:20:02 - Starting munin-limits, checking lock

Sep 01 21:20:02 - Created lock: /var/run/munin/munin-limits.lock

Sep 01 21:20:02 - munin-limits finished (0.00 sec)

Sep 01 21:25:02 - Starting munin-limits, checking lock

Sep 01 21:25:02 - Created lock: /var/run/munin/munin-limits.lock

Sep 01 21:25:02 - munin-limits finished (0.00 sec)

Sep 01 21:30:02 - Starting munin-limits, checking lock

Sep 01 21:30:02 - Created lock: /var/run/munin/munin-limits.lock

Sep 01 21:30:02 - munin-limits finished (0.00 sec)

Sep 01 21:35:02 - Starting munin-limits, checking lock

Sep 01 21:35:02 - Created lock: /var/run/munin/munin-limits.lock

Sep 01 21:35:02 - munin-limits finished (0.00 sec)

Process Backgrounded

2009/09/01-21:15:17 MyPackage (type Net::Server::Fork) starting! pid(7580)

Binding to TCP port 4949 on host *

Setting gid to "0 0"

2009/09/01-21:20:01 CONNECT TCP Peer: "127.0.0.1:34872" Local: "127.0.0.1:4949"

2009/09/01-21:24:59 Server closing!

Process Backgrounded

2009/09/01-21:24:59 MyPackage (type Net::Server::Fork) starting! pid(18109)

Binding to TCP port 4949 on host *

Setting gid to "0 0"

2009/09/01-21:25:02 CONNECT TCP Peer: "127.0.0.1:44164" Local: "127.0.0.1:4949"

2009/09/01-21:30:01 CONNECT TCP Peer: "127.0.0.1:44294" Local: "127.0.0.1:4949"

2009/09/01-21:35:01 CONNECT TCP Peer: "127.0.0.1:58111" Local: "127.0.0.1:4949"

Sep 01 21:15:02 - Starting munin-update

Sep 01 21:15:02 [7096] - Queuing "helios" for update.

Sep 01 21:15:02 [7097] - [ERROR] Could not connect to helios(127.0.0.1): Connection refused - Attempting to use old configuration

Sep 01 21:15:02 [7096] - connection from helios (7097)

Sep 01 21:15:02 [7096] - connection from helios (7097) closed

Sep 01 21:15:02 [7096] - Munin-update finished (0.02 sec)

Sep 01 21:20:01 - Starting munin-update

Sep 01 21:20:01 [12400] - Queuing "helios" for update.

Sep 01 21:20:01 [12400] - connection from helios (12414)

Sep 01 21:20:01 [12400] - connection from helios (12414) closed

Sep 01 21:20:01 [12400] - Munin-update finished (0.06 sec)

Sep 01 21:25:02 - Starting munin-update

Sep 01 21:25:02 [18192] - Queuing "helios" for update.

Sep 01 21:25:02 [18192] - connection from helios (18193)

Sep 01 21:25:02 [18192] - connection from helios (18193) closed

Sep 01 21:25:02 [18192] - Munin-update finished (0.02 sec)

Sep 01 21:30:01 - Starting munin-update

Sep 01 21:30:01 [23550] - Queuing "helios" for update.

Sep 01 21:30:01 [23550] - connection from helios (23560)

Sep 01 21:30:01 [23550] - connection from helios (23560) closed

Sep 01 21:30:01 [23550] - Munin-update finished (0.03 sec)

Sep 01 21:35:01 - Starting munin-update

Sep 01 21:35:01 [27995] - Queuing "helios" for update.

Sep 01 21:35:01 [27995] - connection from helios (28003)

Sep 01 21:35:01 [27995] - connection from helios (28003) closed

Sep 01 21:35:01 [27995] - Munin-update finished (0.03 sec)

```

Any idea where it is failing - the deb package just ran so I am usure what I could have done wrong...

Doesn't seem too hard to figure??

Will

----------

## stardotstar

anyone with gentoo/munin experience?

----------

## snIP3r

 *stardotstar wrote:*   

> anyone with gentoo/munin experience?

 

hi!

i have installed munin on my gentoo box, but the only thing i remember is that i unmasked the latest version available in portage and then emerged it. linking the plugins as you wrote is ok i think.

but i am not sure if the html directory is configured properly:

/var/www/localhost/htdocs/munin vs. /var/www/sourcepoint/htdocs/munin/

HTH

snIP3r

----------

